# FINALLY !! After 2yrs of waiting.my new pet



## Porkbones (Jul 7, 2013)

Have been waiting a very long time for my new addition. Away on holiday and get back to a missed call from the pet shop saying some Australian Goliath bird eating tarantula had arrived! the very nxt day off we went to the pet shop. Picked out a nice female as I wanted to get something tht will grow big. Then while looking at the others we spotted some rather long legs in the tube, asked to see it and the guy from the pet shop gently got him out.he was absolutely massive compared to the others and also alot different in colour.both these things twisted my arm so I ended up buying him too Lol. his leg span when stretched out can touch each side of his container 12cm wide. My 1st tarantula ( 3yr old Selenotholus Gold) is probably smaller (in leg span) compared to this new guy. Pet shop said new spiders maybe 12 mnths old.pic is of the new guy.the new female still hides and should outgrow him over time


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm curious about spiders as pets. Would be cool, but I'm a little afraid of them haha.


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

jessicastockwell said:


> I'm curious about spiders as pets. Would be cool, but I'm a little afraid of them haha.



Nothing to be afraid of lol unless u were the poor pet shop guy trying to put the tube back in the spiders container.he spun around with his legs up in the air ready to bite lol.told th guy he better be quick,as he dropped it in the spider lunged for his hand, it was very close but he just managed to get his hand outta the way lol. Alot of people think the same about snakes,cool to have but would b afraid,as you know nothing to worry about with a pet snake, same with a spider lol


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

Very cool. Just checking you are aware that once mature, males only live a year or so. Yours is a mature male in the pic.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 8, 2013)

Im curious, can you handle them? 

When/if they bite you, does it make you crook?

And is there such a thing as "de-fanging" them?


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 8, 2013)

wow super cool. I am still super scared of them though haha


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Im curious, can you handle them? *Yes you can but not advised.
> 
> *When/if they bite you, does it make you crook? *Like most bites it depends on your sensitivity. Any bite can be deadly but most tarantula bites won't be too bad. A decent bite will hurt alot though.
> 
> *And is there such a thing as "de-fanging" them?_ *No.* _



Answers in bold. I have been bitten twice. Once nothing, second time hurt.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks! I remember watching shows when i was younger, they had people handling them, but they were larger species and probably not australian


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

danielk said:


> Answers in bold. I have been bitten twice. Once nothing, second time hurt.



Thanks for answering the questions for me


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> Thanks! I remember watching shows when i was younger, they had people handling them, but they were larger species and probably not australian



Yeah tarantulas are basically split into new world and old world species (without delving into the taxonomy). New world tend to have weak venom and use irritating hairs for defence and are generally slower/calmer/easier to handle. Old worlds species are fast, quick to bite and also usually more venomous. All Australian species are old world.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 8, 2013)

I see, i'd love to get a pet one but the other half would have nightmares, she can just tolerate the snakes, so i'd be pushing things a bit too far with a spider! Maybe an idea for the man cave to keep her out haha


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> I see, i'd love to get a pet one but the other half would have nightmares, she can just tolerate the snakes, so i'd be pushing things a bit too far with a spider! Maybe an idea for the man cave to keep her out haha



My partner is absolutely terrified of spiders lol but she manages


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

danielk said:


> Very cool. Just checking you are aware that once mature, males only live a year or so. Yours is a mature male in the pic.
> 
> He seems skinny to me ( like no real thickness to his legs),like he hasn't filled out and properly grown yet, correct me if I'm wrong but don't they live up to 10 or maybe 13 years if lucky? To me he doesn't seem to be of tht age where he's getting up to his use by date lol,I'm not an expert ,thts just my opinion.guess ill find out in a year or so


----------



## Xeaal (Jul 8, 2013)

Are you seriously telling me that these monsters live here??? With us??? Omg.......


----------



## amieserovski (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm afraid of spiders but I can definitely appreciate them! I always find myself looking at the american ones on youtube, there are some really nice ones. Didn't know we had anything like this in Aus, pretty cool!


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> He seems skinny to me ( like no real thickness to his legs),like he hasn't filled out and properly grown yet, correct me if I'm wrong but don't they live up to 10 or maybe 13 years if lucky? To me he doesn't seem to be of tht age where he's getting up to his use by date lol,I'm not an expert ,thts just my opinion.guess ill find out in a year or so



He is skinny because he is a mature male, and mature males are leggy. They basically travel/mate themselves to death and don't eat alot once they mature (though they will still eat some). They generally don't molt again and don't live much longer than a year once they mature, as you will see. It is the females that live a long time (they continue to molt throughout there lives).


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Are you seriously telling me that these monsters live here??? With us??? Omg.......



Lol isn't tht the reaction some people have when they find out u have snakes??? I find it funny when someone has a snake and another person says "eww u have snakes". to the person with the snake it's no big deal,the snakes a pet. i knw a couple of snake breeders an they both said to me ewwww yuck,i said to them thats what some people say about ur snakes lol.,but to me it's just another great pet I have



amieserovski said:


> I'm afraid of spiders but I can definitely appreciate them! I always find myself looking at the american ones on youtube, there are some really nice ones. Didn't know we had anything like this in Aus, pretty cool!




There are some really great looking ones outside of Australia. One of my faves is the cobalt blue



danielk said:


> He is skinny because he is a mature male, and mature males are leggy. They basically travel/mate themselves to death and don't eat alot once they mature (though they will still eat some). They generally don't molt again and don't live much longer than a year once they mature, as you will see. It is the females that live a long time (they continue to molt throughout there lives).



well I hope for my sake you are wrong lol.i rang the pet shop to again ask the of age of the spiders.they couldnt give me a definite age but said there was nothing they had that was over 3 years of age.is it normal for a male Australian Goliath's abdomen to be less than 1cm wide when looking from above?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 8, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> well I hope for my sake you are wrong lol.i rang the pet shop to again ask the of age of the spiders.they couldnt give me a definite age but said there was nothing they had that was over 3 years of age.is it normal for a male Australian Goliath's abdomen to be less than 1cm wide when looking from above?



Sure can. I used to breed a few Aussie T's. I'm not making this stuff up haha. Also curious how your pet shop would have any clue of age considering they could just as well be wild caught.

Edit: Unless they have finally put a stop to commercial wild collection? Last time I was around T's they hadn't.


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

danielk said:


> Sure can. I used to breed a few Aussie T's. I'm not making this stuff up haha. Also curious how your pet shop would have any clue of age considering they could just as well be wild caught.
> 
> Edit: Unless they have finally put a stop to commercial wild collection? Last time I was around T's they hadn't.



As far as I know they can be wild caught still.was just what the pet shop had told me, tht th 1's they hd instore were bred from a breeder. I had my other T just over 3 years now an just after I got him put my name on a waiting list for a Goliath. So it's taken a long time to get them


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not really into spiders as pets but I think it's cool for other people, they're really quite pretty. I suppose I just feel threatened by the amount of legs they have. Congratulations on your new addition man


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 8, 2013)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'm not really into spiders as pets but I think it's cool for other people, they're really quite pretty. I suppose I just feel threatened by the amount of legs they have. Congratulations on your new addition man



Thanks! It's been a very long wait


----------



## Wockner (Jul 8, 2013)

I also find my self on youtube looking at the american ones, thinking to my self if i could get one of these i totally would.

Now that i know we have them in aus... im still not gonna get one. too scary


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 9, 2013)

danielk said:


> Very cool. Just checking you are aware that once mature, males only live a year or so. Yours is a mature male in the pic.


yeah if he isnt eaten by his misses first haha


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 9, 2013)

congratulations on the new additions mate they are absolutely beautiful, I love spiders and feel so privileged by the array of beautiful species we have in Australia, I would have one as a pet but my other half is deathly afraid, I was allowed to get a scorpion but I think that may be as far as I can push it haha


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 9, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> congratulations on the new additions mate they are absolutely beautiful, I love spiders and feel so privileged by the array of beautiful species we have in Australia, I would have one as a pet but my other half is deathly afraid, I was allowed to get a scorpion but I think that may be as far as I can push it haha



Thanks.im pleased with them both.my partner is terrified of spiders,even the smallest ones I have to remove and take them outside otherwise she won't go into the room.she puts up with the "kids" as she knows they are in tanks.


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got a lovely Goliath. I've only handled him once but he was pretty chilled. Wouldn't wanna cop a bite from him though, nasty fangs.


----------



## Maseface (Jul 9, 2013)

Good work, I got a few aussie T's too. 
Maybe you should upgrade and get a FW like me


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 9, 2013)

Steveycrack said:


> View attachment 292776
> I've got a lovely Goliath. I've only handled him once but he was pretty chilled. Wouldn't wanna cop a bite from him though, nasty fangs.




Very nice!!.im probably gonna get him out at some stage .he seems pretty relaxed.will either get tagged or not lol


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 9, 2013)

Maseface said:


> Good work, I got a few aussie T's too.
> Maybe you should upgrade and get a FW like me



I won't worry about upgrading just yet.just picked them up after 2 years of waiting lol


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 9, 2013)

I got lucky with mine. Walked in to get some rats for the snake and there it was. I'm pretty keen on getting a Funnel Web or Sydney trapdoor. Don't know too much about them though.


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 9, 2013)

Steveycrack said:


> I got lucky with mine. Walked in to get some rats for the snake and there it was. I'm pretty keen on getting a Funnel Web or Sydney trapdoor. Don't know too much about them though.



Havent got a pic have ya??


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's another one of Sleipnir. Had the gloves on cos I was cleaning out the enclosure, I'm not a princess


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 10, 2013)

Steveycrack said:


> Here's another one of Sleipnir. Had the gloves on cos I was cleaning out the enclosure, I'm not a princess



Nice!!! T, tht is, not the gloves ������������������


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 11, 2013)

And now a pic of the little lady, she was out and about having a look around


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 22, 2013)

After I first read this post, I got curious and spend the last week researching. Shouldn't have started because now I want one!


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 22, 2013)

Get some! They're excellent!


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 22, 2013)

jessicastockwell said:


> After I first read this post, I got curious and spend the last week researching. Shouldn't have started because now I want one!



Yes do it!! So interesting to watch….and feed lol


----------



## wildthings (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cool, very decent looking tarantula, I've always wanted a couple of bird eating tarantulas, but hubby drew the line at snakes lol


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 22, 2013)

he is beautiful Porkbones.. love the the grey and black contrast..


----------



## Emilie (Jul 22, 2013)

They soooo freak me out. But then again most bugs do


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 22, 2013)

wildthings said:


> Very cool, very decent looking tarantula, I've always wanted a couple of bird eating tarantulas, but hubby drew the line at snakes lol



Im sure he will come round  my partner is absolutely terrified of spiders, but somehow manages to put up with the ones I have only because they are in tanks


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 22, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> he is beautiful Porkbones.. love the the grey and black contrast..



Thanks. The plan was to only buy the little girl.but when this guy came out of his hide I grabbed him too


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 22, 2013)

Emilie said:


> They soooo freak me out. But then again most bugs do



They are sort of like snakes n lizards.not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## riotgirlckb (Jul 23, 2013)

haha well at least she has made some allowances


----------



## butters (Jul 23, 2013)

Females can live for those time frames. Males have a much shorter life span.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 11, 2013)

He is a very happy little chap


----------

